# Rotate to Landscape in Print Module



## nolanstern (Aug 23, 2010)

How do you rotate canvas to Landscape in Print Module?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 23, 2010)

In Page Setup (bottom left of left panel).


----------



## nolanstern (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to create my own template with a 2'X16 and 17X11 image size. However, i can't figure out to make my own custom size template to get it to 2'X16. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 23, 2010)

In Page Setup (Bottom Left of Left Panel) have you selected a page size large enough on which to print 16x2'?


----------



## nolanstern (Aug 23, 2010)

I am trying to set up a user defined print set up of 2'X16 and I am unable to as the printer does not print at that size. I am using Windows Vista and LR3. 

All I want to do is set up the template so I can export it to MPIX in the future for printing.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 23, 2010)

Denis Page' had a trick for creating page sizes in Windows that weren't printer supported, but I can't remember the details. 

 He's let us know that his attendance here will be spotty for a while. You might try him directly by email, his address is available on his profile page: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?action=profile;u=44'


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there a reason you aren't just exporting a 16x2' from the export module? If it is just an image that is the way to go.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 24, 2010)

You can set a manual size using Custom Dimensions in Print Job, when set to Print To: Printer. 

I assume you're using a layout, otherwise Rikk is right that Export would be better.


----------

